# Custom painted rail cars



## FaultyChildSeat (Jul 15, 2012)

I just started to build a layout and i'm planning to have the time period set in the present day. Ive seen some of the mass-produced cars with the graffiti on them and it looks fake to me. So, I had a friend of mine paint up a couple of box cars with some graffiti. Graffiti on model trains seems to be a love/hate kind of thing, and i love what hes done with them. I'm interested to hear what you think of them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It looks good, but I would say that to me the graffiti is too large. think about it in scale, it's too high and large!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd have to agree with that. Most graffiti I see on real rail cars is about 1/3 to 1/2 the size. 
Links to a few real cars with graffiti.

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=493408
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1539195
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2708087


Carl


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Great job. A little larger than prototypical, sure. But who cares, it looks awesome and it's large enough for people to read and enjoy from afar.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice job. Most wouldn't realize the scale.

Paint that OSB before you get too far.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Faultychild seat.

You are right about love/hate. Those general opinions have been expressed and I do not expect to see them again.

Since you like this art, look up CCrider and view his post. There is even a program to do it.

I suggest you two make you own club under the userCP. You can share without interuption. That is my goal.

I like the clash of colors but I have no idea what you like in the context of "evil" and "sick" painted on the side of a train. I would like to know if you care to explain.

If you have any questions just post me. Welcome to MTF.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


I hate graffiti. (Razzmatazz to T man) 

They look too big?

If they were scaled down some I think they would look better, also the paint on the cars themselves are too new looking.
That is not to say that graffiti "artists" don't target new cars to vandalize, but most are weathered anyway.

I have some graffiti real trains in this thread if you want to look, I think the graffiti section starts at around post #250 then scroll to the end. There are a few as big as yours on the real trains,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388&page=7

EDIT,
Scroll towards the end there are more, after the one in #250.

Maybe if you had weathered the cars before applying the graffiti it would look better? As the cars look too clean.

But all in all nice job done on the tags.:thumbsup:
Just a little big?

Edit again,

Read about graffiti gone wild?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12398


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Not a big fan of graffiti, but if you're looking for realism, it's the way you have to go. In Phoenix, I can't remember a consist that didn't have at least one box car or tanker that was tagged.

FWIW


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

looks ok, yea its out of scale ,but the art work is good

BTW yall do know why all the real cars all mostly painted at the bottom ,right? 

because the thougs forgot to steal a ladder,when the was ripping off the hardware store's spray paint rack

or maybe the ladder was too hard to run down the street with ?? :laugh:

graffiti is the result of rail cars sitting around in rail yards or sidings way too long JMO........Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> graffiti is the result of rail cars sitting around in rail yards or sidings way too long JMO........Mike



They say that in the life span of a RR car, it sits somewhere in a siding or yard for 2/3's of it's life.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

The artwork looks good but like everyone else has said it needs to be scaled down. I do like the first pic with the person hanging off the ladder painting the skull, that was a nice touch.


----------



## FaultyChildSeat (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments. If i have any more painted i will definitely have the graffiti sized down. I asked for the brown car to be painted as if someone was standing next to it painting. He ran with that idea and painted the guy on the ladder painting the skull. That one is by far my favorite with the _rogue_ on the yellow car a close second.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> They say that in the life span of a RR car, it sits somewhere in a siding or yard for 2/3's of it's life.


so there you go, lots of time for them to be de-faced with graiffiti.

........Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

FaultyChildSeat said:


> Thanks for all your comments. If i have any more painted i will definitely have the graffiti sized down. I asked for the brown car to be painted as if someone was standing next to it painting. He ran with that idea and painted the guy on the ladder painting the skull. That one is by far my favorite with the _rogue_ on the yellow car a close second.


 
I am glad to hear you are go with the modern day theame,as am I ,too many people do the "old school" look, to each his own but I like to model what I see each day, not somthing my grandfather saw when he was alive.

...........Mike


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

love the artwork but like everyone else its out of scale and too big. I would also weather the cars before you put graphitti on them...


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> ...too many people do the "old school" look, ... but I like to model what I see each day, not somthing my grandfather saw when he was alive.
> 
> ...........Mike


What kind of graffiti was that? "Keep Cool with Coolidge"?


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

eljefe said:


> What kind of graffiti was that? "Keep Cool with Coolidge"?


"I like Ike"! or "Killroy was Here!"

As for running trains like I see today vs. the ones my grandfather saw, I see lots of rolling stock with graffiti, but none with roof walks like they had back in Grandpa's day, but then that's rivet counting I guess.  lol


So what if the graffiti is not quite to scale, it's your railroad to do with as you please.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Handyandy said:


> "I like Ike"! or "Killroy was Here!"
> 
> As for running trains like I see today vs. the ones my grandfather saw, I see lots of rolling stock with graffiti, but none with roof walks like they had back in Grandpa's day, but then that's rivet counting I guess.  lol
> 
> ...


yes , please ,do with it as you please,like Handyandy said, geese! some people.

but just in case you don't realize ,Handyandy,people who build MODEL RAILROADS , NOT JUST RUN TOY TRAINS , do count rivets, its either SCALE or ,its a toy. Mike


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> yes , please ,do with it as you please,like Handyandy said, geese! some people.
> 
> but just in case you don't realize ,Handyandy,people who build MODEL RAILROADS , NOT JUST RUN TOY TRAINS , do count rivets, its either SCALE or ,its a toy. Mike


Yep, I know that Big Mike. I am a reformed rivet counter. Got burned out and nearly blind from counting all those tiny HO and On30 rivets. Now I run O-27 trains 'cause they're fun! 

Andy


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Handyandy said:


> Yep, I know that Big Mike. I am a reformed rivet counter. Got burned out and nearly blind from counting all those tiny HO and On30 rivets. Now I run O-27 trains 'cause they're fun!
> 
> Andy


 
Well, good for you............Mike


----------

